# Install Questions



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Question:

Just received Crystal Clear Headlights and replacement stock grille for my 97 200SX. Are these pieces easy to install? Anything I need to watch out for? What about a recommended bulb (nothing too expensive)?

Any install info on this would be great!

Apologies if this has been covered, but I couldn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Don't know much about the headlights, shouldn't be hard at all, just some screws. As for the grille, that is easy, there is like 6 pins that hold the grille, just open your hood and look around, it's not hard.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Liuspeed can give you a detailed explaination

and youd get a better response in the cosmetic section


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

jdub said:


> Question:
> 
> Just received Crystal Clear Headlights and replacement stock grille for my 97 200SX. Are these pieces easy to install? Anything I need to watch out for? What about a recommended bulb (nothing too expensive)?
> 
> ...


I just installed them on mine, and it was a piece of cake. I just used a basic bulb from walmart. You'll need to splice clip your old harness off and splice the new one to it. It literally took me about 1 hr to do the entire mess.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Splice clip? The wiring? I checked out Liu's post, and it was saying allocate four hours for the install. I'm sure it's easy and I'm overanalyzing...I just don't want to muck anything up.



Timbo said:


> I just installed them on mine, and it was a piece of cake. I just used a basic bulb from walmart. You'll need to splice clip your old harness off and splice the new one to it. It literally took me about 1 hr to do the entire mess.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

You really have to hack off the little plastic arms to install? Why are they there if I need to remove them?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

jdub said:


> You really have to hack off the little plastic arms to install? Why are they there if I need to remove them?


There are TWO different ways to install them....you can remove the metal supports from the radiator support, or you can cut off the plastic "arms" on the lights. 

I already had the metal supports cut off from some "halos" I had on before. I also had the wiring "almost" done from the halos as well. AND I knew what I was to do before I installed them....hence the 1 hr time frame.

I would allow the 4 hrs, like liu says.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the arms are on there b/c those heads are from Tiawan and they use them. I took off the arms on the lights and left the ones on my car because I would rather cut the arms off of aa 250$ pair of lights then my 3000$ car. To install them pop your hood and remove the corners (one screw in the top) Remove your grille (little clips on the back, squeeze them together and they'll come undone. Uplug the lights and remove them (I think it was 3 bolts a piece)

Cut the old harnesses off (3 lines, positive, high beams, low beams) Here is where I cut the arms off of my headlights. Bolt the new ones in and hook up the wires (black is ground and try out the high/lows. Hook it up, turn them on and see if its wired correctly, if not switch those 2 arround. You have to shave off a bit of the corners to get them to fit correctly, some off the little nub to get it to fit and the edge to get it to fit into the fender (because of the difference between US and Forien sentras) to get them to screw back in.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i installed my crystals pretty easily. 
I had my halos before..and on the halos i shaved off those "grill brackets". 
The fit wasn't that good so when i got my crystals in i decided to get rid of the grill brackets in the car. Just like sethwas did.
i used..








at first i thought i might just cut them in half and save the other half...but i noticed that i had to remove the whole thing
this is the thing that i removed.. ( i broke the whole thing off on both sides)








and then it looked like this...








Now i use the brackets that are located on the headlights (those things that stick out) to hold my grill and they are working great.










The wiring took me about 20 seconds lol, I had the plug from the halo's wire harness (the plug that it came with) and it plugged right into the harness from the crystals. 
If i remember correctly there should be 3 wires, high, low, and ground.
I would recommend that you use a voltage meter to test which one is high and which one is low. 
This setup is much easier than Halo's wiring setup.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks. The pics look great. I think I'll end up cutting the brackets off my headlights, though. Yankin' a grille brackets off my car just makes me nervous.

One other question. I pulled the old grille off, but how do you get the clips off the old grille? My new stock grille didn't come with any clips, so I'm guessing I have to take the clips off one and put on other? And what about the emblem, does it just pop out?


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

hey b14 stealth what bumper is that... car look tight


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that the erebuni GTR bumper

but keep in mind that the grill bracket on the headlight clip holes can be a tad big for the stock grill brackets. i really wish i kept my grill bracket but i did a small fix with super glue to keep my grill on.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

I've done it myself, and it is basically what others have said in splicing old harness, and splicing new clips to new old harness.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jdub said:


> Thanks. The pics look great. I think I'll end up cutting the brackets off my headlights, though. Yankin' a grille brackets off my car just makes me nervous.


Thats what i thought at first
so when i had halos.. i took the grill brackets off the headlights and the grill would not line up with the headlights because i was using the stock grill mounting points.

When i got crystals i removed the grill brackets from my car and the grill lines up perfectly with the headlights now. At first i didn't wanna do it (thats why i cut them in the halos) but after a while i've read that its better thing to do it that way.
Just think about this, if you cut those plastic things off of headlights ..there is no going back unless you try to glue them back together  
If you take the metal brackets, you could always weld them back in.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Trying to work on the headlight install, I came across a little problem, my old car alarm. The friggin thing doesn't work, I didn't pay for it, so I'm gonna rip it out. Anything I need to look for when taking it out? I was just gonna clip the zip ties, cut the wires and electrical tape the wire ends (so there's no exposed wiring). Sound good? 

Also, stupid question, but what's the new wiring harness for? Can't I just keep my current wiring situation?

Thanks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

new wireharness is so that when you have high beams on, both bulbs turn on at the same time.
A lot of people have problems when using that wire, usually a fuse ends up blowing. I didn't use the harness i just cut the plugs off and tapped directly into the wires where the OEM socket was connected to.l


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Both bulbs? I'm a friggin' moron. 

If I just wanted to use my stock bulbs (they're Sylvania Silver Stars), do I need the new harness?

new wireharness is so that when you have high beams on, both bulbs turn on at the same time.
A lot of people have problems when using that wire, usually a fuse ends up blowing. I didn't use the harness i just cut the plugs off and tapped directly into the wires where the OEM socket was connected to.l


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im a moron, for some reason i was thinking we were talking bout the halos.
Anyway the new harness..the plugs are so that you can use different type of bulbs with your car. The OEM plug will not work because the Crystal headlights were designed to use different kind of bulb.
The new harness should have 3 wires, ground, low and high beam. Simply tap into the wires right behind your OEM plug and you'll set.


----------

